# Puppy Starter Kit



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

thought this link might be helpful

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Luxury-Pink-2...QQptZUK_Pet_Supplies_Dogs?hash=item19b7151291


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

thats really cute Anne, I love the bed! x


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

me too!!! i couldnt find a blue one though  x


----------



## jade_carr (Jul 7, 2009)

thats great! good price too for all of the stuff, i'm looking for a new bed for lexie as she wrecked hers! and theyre are so expensive on thier own.

might have to treat her


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

I love the bed too, very nice.


----------

